# Microclimate AHS heater positioning advice?



## GordonRambo (Nov 12, 2010)

I have just ordered one of the above heaters to be used in a 2ft wooden vivarium for a JCP who is due early in the new year. I was just wondering if anybody has any advice as to which is the best position in which to fix the heater to the viv walls?

I.e. should I fix it on the side wall (warm end) of the viv midway down, running horizontally left to right? I'm thinking this is the most logical in order to produce the proper heat gradient/basking spot. Or should I fix it on the side wall running top to bottom?

Similarly, I could fix it to the back wall (warm end), running top to bottom or left to right etcetera.

Any help would be good!

Thanks


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi gordon,

Would advise to fit in the warm end! fit so the bottom of the heater is approx 4-5 inches above the surface of the floor!


----------



## lms0207 (May 24, 2010)

Hi, I use the AHS heaters in my vivs and I was advised by Microclimate that the ideal position is on the end wall and approx 4 -6 inches from the floor.
I was going to mount mine on the rear wall but was advised not to.
Cheers, Lee.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

As already said, on the side wall about 4-6 inches off the floor. Even though in my taller vivs I tend to mount them half way up as to provide a thermal gradient :2thumb:


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

same as above bud, i keep boas and its side wall 4 inches from top of substrate fitted horizontally. maybe worth fitting yours in the same manner but verticly due to the fact carpets are fairly arbouriall snakes! just a thought.


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

Ambersnake said:


> Hi gordon,
> 
> Would advise to fit in the warm end! fit so the bottom of the heater is approx 4-5 inches above the surface of the floor!image


i would agree with that(lovely set up by the way), though i put my 250 watt a.h.s. on the far end of the vivarium on the side panel rather than on the back one.(36x18x18 vivarium) oh and i think they are great units too,will deffo get again.: victory:


----------

